# Portugal Klippenangeln



## Haiopai (9. März 2004)

:z Boa noite,
morgen gehts mal wieder 1 Woche nach Portugal (Sagres) zum Klippenangeln. Es gibt für mich nichts schöneres als ein paar Stunden, 60m über dem Meer in einer Felspalte zu hocken und Sagos, Doraden, Robalos oder Safir`s zu fangen, auch wenn der Rest der Familie sagt das es absoluter Wahnsinn ist und ich schon einige Bekannten auf diesem Weg verloren habe. Ich kann es einfach nicht lassen und bin seit über15 Jahren süchtig danach. Natürlich nehme ich meine Digicam mit und hoffe euch ein paar Fotos von dicken Fischen präsentieren zu können.  Ich freu mich, wie ein kleines Kind...endlich mal wieder nach Hause.
 #h


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. März 2004)

Unbedingt Breicht schreiben war auch schon in Sagres und finde diesen Ort super der hat eine ganz eigene ruhige Atmosphäre.Hab da übrigens vor 3 Jahren zwei Schnorchler gesehen die einen riesigen Conger oder Meeraal oder keine Ahnung was das für ein Vieh war harpuniert und an Land gezerrt haben.Der Fisch war bestimmt 25pf. schwer.


----------



## ralle (9. März 2004)

Hallo Haiopai

Dann wünsche ich Dir einen Superurlaub. Und ein paar Superfische.


----------



## trondheim (9. März 2004)

hi
Kenne Sagres auch,sehr gutes angeln auf Conger
vieleicht düse ich im Oktober wieder mal hin,war schon 4 Jahre nicht dort,
wenns hier im Norden ungemütlich wird
dann ist das eine super Abwechslung
viel Erfolg beim Klippenangeln,einmalig in Sagres
am Cap de Sao Vicente
hilsen Trondheim


----------



## Mühle (10. März 2004)

Wünsche ebenfalls viel Spaß.

Ich war mal von Lagos aus im Rahmen eines Tagestrips in Sagres. Absolut faszinierend. Selbst ohne Angel kann man dort stundenlang auf den Klippen hocken finde ich. Der Tag war sehr stürmisch und man traute sich kaum an den Rand der 60 m hohen Klippen ran. Da muss ich auch nochmal hin.:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Suzuki (18. März 2004)

Hallo Haiopai,
wohne in Porto und kenne relativ gut Sagres, versuch es auch einmal auf Wolfsbarsch unterhalb der Festung. Die Viecher werden hier in Portugal zienmlich gross und es ist keine seltenheit so ein paar 8-10pfünder auf die Schuppen zu legen; mit Spinn oder der Bologneserute 5-6meter und lebenden Shrimps (Camarão), Krebsen (Carangueijo Pilado) oder Tobiasfischen (Lingueirão), am besten holst Du Dir die Köder direkt bei den Fischern wenn die ihre Netze ans Ufer ziehen.


----------



## Haiopai (18. März 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
bin seit gestern zurück aus Sagres. Die Fänge waren nicht ganz so toll wie erwartet. Wir hatten jede Menge Wind, und leider auch Regen. Zum Schluß wurde das Wetter ganz gut, aber leider stimmte das Wasser nicht. Fotos und Bericht folgen in Kürze. Muß erst mal wieder klar kommen.


----------



## Haiopai (25. März 2004)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

So nun hat mich der Alltag auch wieder. Seit einer Woche trage ich ein schlechtes Gewissen mit mir rum, da ich doch einen Bericht schreiben wollte. Also, die Angelei war nicht so gut dieses mal. Wir hatten viel Wind aus der falschen Richtung und .....REGEN. Erst zum schluß wurde das Wetter besser. Aber wie auch immer, ich kann euch leider keine fotos von tollen Fischen zeigen aber ein paar Fotos wie wir in Portugal (Sagres) angeln.

@suzuki  Ich bin in seit fast 15 Jahren in an der Algarve, habe dort gelebt und gearbeitet ....wenn du nach 8 Jahren alles über die Fischerei in Sagres und Portugal etc. weißt und die Leute dich nur noch fragen müssen, brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu schreiben....Maaaaan das Bord lebt vom erzählen.


----------



## Haiopai (25. März 2004)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Die Angelausrüstung besteht aus einer laaaangen Rute  mit bis zu 250g Wurfgewicht, um möglichst weit in die Fluten zu werfen. In dem Korb ist meine restliche Ausrüstung, Blei, Posen, Vorfachleine,Wirbel...etc.  Der Korb ist sehr praktisch, durch die zwei Bänder, wie auf dem Foto zusehen kann ich mir das ganze auf den rücken schnallen und auch mal ein Stück klettern. Auserdem lag der Korb solange im Salzwasser das absolut kein Viech an meine Fische geht. Die Klippen sind so zwischen 40-60m hoch. Der erste Eindruck für fremde ist ..."abendteuerlich" aber man gewöhnt sich mit der Zeit an das Stehen am Abgrund. Allerdings ist es nicht ungefährlich, ein falscher Tritt beim Drill und das wars.....mit sicherheit ich kenne bisher keinen, der wieder hochgekommen ist. Die Frage wie man große Fische die klippen wieder rauf kriegt seht ihr auf den nächsten Fotos.   -nein kein 40m langer Kescher


----------



## Haiopai (25. März 2004)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Ich würde ja gern weiter machen aber die neue Software mag mich nicht


----------



## Haiopai (27. März 2004)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Ich schaff`s nicht mit den Fotos. Muß wohl noch ein bischen basteln.Sie sind irgendwie gespeichert aber werden nicht angezeigt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. März 2004)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Ich war 1991 an der Algarve im Urlaub und habe dabei auch die Angler gesehen wie sie auf den Felsen sitzen. Habe dabei gefragt wie die den Fisch hochbekommen. Nun weis ich es. 
Ist übrigens eine sehr schöne Gegend dort. #h  #6


----------



## Sargo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Hallo Haiopai,

ich angle seit 15 Jahren in der Region Lagos - Sagres. Alle Achtung zu Deinem Mut !!! Ich war auch an der Stelle in Sagres, habe es aber nicht gepackt dort zu Angeln. Gerade letztes Jahr sind an einem Tag an der Westküste zwei Angler ins Meer gestürzt.

Grüße

Jens Polster 









			
				Haiopai schrieb:
			
		

> So nun hat mich der Alltag auch wieder. Seit einer Woche trage ich ein schlechtes Gewissen mit mir rum, da ich doch einen Bericht schreiben wollte. Also, die Angelei war nicht so gut dieses mal. Wir hatten viel Wind aus der falschen Richtung und .....REGEN. Erst zum schluß wurde das Wetter besser. Aber wie auch immer, ich kann euch leider keine fotos von tollen Fischen zeigen aber ein paar Fotos wie wir in Portugal (Sagres) angeln.
> 
> @suzuki  Ich bin in seit fast 15 Jahren in an der Algarve, habe dort gelebt und gearbeitet ....wenn du nach 8 Jahren alles über die Fischerei in Sagres und Portugal etc. weißt und die Leute dich nur noch fragen müssen, brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu schreiben....Maaaaan das Bord lebt vom erzählen.


----------



## Sargo (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Hallo Ihr Portugal - fans,

ich werde die erste Novemberwoche wieder in der Nähe Sagres (genau in Salema) am Strand fischen. Bisher war ich ja immer zufrieden mit den Fängen,
Sargos, Chopas, Roballos etc. Die Menge stimmte immer, hatten meist mehr 
Fisch als zum Essen notwendig. Gefangen haben wir meist mit den Seeringelwürmern. Möchte diesmal evtl. einen anderen Köder versuchen (auch nachts) um mal einen etwas Größeren zu überlisten. Wer hat tips ?

Was nehmt Ihr denn zum Klippenfischen ? |bla: #h |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Sargo (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Hallo Suzuki,

wo ist die Stelle unterhalb des forts, wo man mit Glück tolle Roballos
erwischen kann ???? Will es in zwei Wochen dort gerne mal versuchen.
Schwimmer oder Grund ???? Welche Schurstärke verwendest Du ?? 
So ca 0,40 ?????

Grüße

SARGO

|bla: |bla: |bla: #h #h #h :q :q


----------



## Ansgar (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*



			
				Haiopai schrieb:
			
		

> @suzuki  Ich bin in seit fast 15 Jahren in an der Algarve, habe dort gelebt und gearbeitet ....wenn du nach 8 Jahren alles über die Fischerei in Sagres und Portugal etc. weißt und die Leute dich nur noch fragen müssen, brauche ich ja eigentlich nichts mehr zu schreiben....Maaaaan das Bord lebt vom erzählen.




Moin Haiopai,

nette Pix. 

Den Kommentar in Bezug auf Suzuki fand ich aber unnoetig - nehme an, er wollte nur helfen - und hat dabei irrtuemlich uebersehen, dass Du ein Sagres- Urgestein bist. Ist das gleich nen fiesen Kommentar wert oder hab ich da als Aussenstehender einen Disput verpasst, den es seit laengerem zwischen Euch gibt?

Ansonsten - falls ich mir den Tip erlauben darf - koennte ich Dir ein Cliff gaff empfehlen, damit bringst Du grosse Fische vermutlich noch etwas besser hoch als mit Deinem Kescher.

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sargo (28. November 2005)

*AW: Portugal Klippenangeln*

Also bin aus Portugal zurück. Was sich jeder Touri erträumt ist eingetroffen,
10 Tage nur herrliches Wetter, wolkenlos und das Meer noch so warm, daß man gut Baden konnte (und das im November). Zum Angeln hatte ich mir
eigentlich schlechtes Wetter mit etwas Regen gewünscht. Natürlich haben 
wir (meine Frau und ich) Fische gefangen, allerdings deutlich weniger als sonst im Winter. Den Vorgel abgeschossen hatte meine Frau mit einer Dorade
von über einem Kilo und einer Länge von 44 cm. Ansonsten schöne Sargos
und eine Aal von ca. 75 cm. Ein Angelnachbar fing an der Maia Praia einen
ordentlichen Rochen. Kaum hieß es Koffer packen, wurde das Wetter schlecht.

Ein ordentlicher Wellengang ist einfach besser zum Fischen

Viele Grüße an alle Portugalfans und solche die es noch werden wollen !

#h #h #h 

SARGO


----------

